# Quilling Side Effects?



## twelvedaysofjune (Jul 13, 2013)

I adopted my eight week old baby, Naiya, about a week and a half ago (she's about ten weeks old now). For the first day, her poop was green. Since then, it's been brown and firm. However, she started quilling about five days ago. The past two days, her poop has been green again, sometimes mushy, sometimes with mucus, sometimes firm. She also isn't as interested in food, although she still eats some, drinks normal, and has normal activity. 

I was wondering if quilling could cause green poop and decreased appetite? The mucus seems to have gone away.

Should I take her to the vet Monday?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

The quilling could be causing some stress, which can definitely affect their stool. How much less than normal is she eating? You could try giving her some plain (no spices) pumpkin or sweet potato baby food to ease her tummy. 

How has she been doing this weekend?


----------



## twelvedaysofjune (Jul 13, 2013)

I gave her pumpkin and sweet potato and chicken baby food. Her stool is harder now, and less green.

She was eating a lot less (1/4 as much) as normal, since syringe feeding her the baby food, it's now half. 

Do you think I should keep syringe feeding her and see if her appetite continues to go back up, or just go to a vet?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I think it would be ok to keep up the syringe feeding for another day or two. It sounds like she's responding well to that. She may have stopped eating because she was grouchy and sore from quilling. 

Keep watching her poops and food intake, and if in a couple more days she's still relying on the syringe feeding then I would take her to the vet.


----------



## twelvedaysofjune (Jul 13, 2013)

She's eating normal on her own again. Phew.

But I noticed a red sore on her face earlier today, above her eye. Do you think she just scratched on accident, since she is scratching an awful lot from quilling? I've also noticed she burrows under her igloo and sometimes it rests on her head... Could that have caused it?


----------

